# Kunekune anyone?



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I am seriously thinking about investing in a breeding pair or trio of registered kunekune pigs. From all I have read, they are awesome little pigs with outstanding personalities. Anyone here have them?


----------



## earthdance (Dec 31, 2011)

I have both Kune Kune and AGH. Honestly, I don't notice any difference between them, except for size, denser/longer hair, and the potential to throw color. Maybe different Kune Kune breeders will have differing personality bloodlines, but mine would just as soon bite my hand just like any other pig I own. AGH and the Kune Kunes are both good foragers though. They both get by better with less grain than my potbellies, and actually eat hay and grass very well.


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't have any so can't give any imput but please keep us posted as I love this breed and would like to see and hear more about them. Have you found a supplier yet?


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

KK's are usually a placid breed, Get on well with other animals and easy to manage.
They tend to be more dog than pig like. Can be taught to sit and roll over. Do well on plenty of grass, with a little additional food if the grass isn't that great.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

The place we visited in Wales had two kunekunes pigs. They were super friendly and did very well on pasture. I am thinking bout them as well, but if it comes to getting breeding stock I would import them since US breeders breed mostly for pet market.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I had not considered importing them myself.....I wonder how I'd go about that? Anyone know?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I am seriously thinking about investing in a breeding pair or trio of registered kunekune pigs. From all I have read, they are awesome little pigs with outstanding personalities. Anyone here have them?


https://sites.google.com/site/americankunekunebreeders/

On the history page of the above link will give a couple more links on the Kune.
I think someone up in Id. area cross bred these with another pig to make a different breed but a bit bigger.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Google Gypsy Moon Nigerians, Teena Bagwell is the owner of that farm and she just started with some KuneKunes last yr, she's over in your neck of the woods. She may be able to help you out.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Someone that come to this forum has Kunekune. If I remember correctly, they are in Alabama. (sorry for not remembering you name LOL)

Do a search here on the HT site for Kunekune and you should be able to find them.

SPIKE


----------



## Levonsa (Dec 17, 2008)

We have a Kune boar and have been crossing with the American Guinea Hog for several years now. The crosses have a darker meat and fuller flavor than the pure AGH. Both breeds forage well and will graze and eat hay. The higher the % of KK the slower they seem to grow. If you have time to scroll through our facebook posts you can see pictures of quite a few piglets and differnet posts about the crosses. If you have any questions, feel free to email.


----------



## ani's ark (May 12, 2012)

We are new to pigs with our first 2 kunekune gilts. We plan to breed them both and eat the one who is a less effective mother. I think they are neat. We have named them Trinny and Susannah, but they dont really get called anything other than 'pigpig'. They roll over for tummy rubs and sit when told. They are doing really well on grass, hay and kitchen scraps only so far. They dont really root, so I try to let them out on the lawn/orchard for a couple of hours a day for sunshine, exercise and feed. They have a lot of personality, but I'm still looking foward to homekill pork! 

Being smaller there wont be as much meat on them. But we are a two person household so can sell the weanerpiglets and make plenty of ham, bacon, sausages and tallow for soap. We may get bigger pigs in future, but for now they are friendly, low maintenence and will provide some meat for the table. Go the Kunekune!


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

So does anyone actually eat them? Here in AZ the breeder who is promoting them is selling "breeders" for $1000+ and castrated "pets" for $600. I expect the price to come crashing down once all the folks she sells broodstock to try to market their progeny.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

MARYDVM said:


> So does anyone actually eat them? Here in AZ the breeder who is promoting them is selling "breeders" for $1000+ and castrated "pets" for $600. I expect the price to come crashing down once all the folks she sells broodstock to try to market their progeny.


yes, that's exactly what will happen. Right now, they are too expensive to eat. There is quite a good pet market for them though. So the breeding quality ones are sold as breeders for $1000 to $3000 each, and the pet grade ones are sold for $500 to $1000. This reminds me so much of boer goats, except there may still be a good pet market for these pigs. They are much cuter than pot belly pigs and have much nicer temperments. 

Thanks for all the info everyone. I believe I am going to get a pair or trio, in spite of the price. I'll just cross my fingers and hope the market holds up long enough for me to make my investment back. I'll also probably get a couple of Large Black Hogs and maybe cross the kunekune boar on them.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

There really isn't as much market as it seems for pets, because they get so large.


----------



## ani's ark (May 12, 2012)

Wow. Thats insane. Here in NZ I got my two gilts for NZD$70 each. No pedigree but I saw both the parents, definitely Kunekune right through and they are lovely animals. 
As far as eating, apparently they get very lardy unless you feed them just on grass and table scraps. So dont give them confinement and grain feeding or you will end up with just buckets of lard. Still fatty, but reports here say they make excellent bacon and hams. I plan to render the fat for tallow to use in soap making and sausages/salami.


----------



## tazz (Jul 2, 2008)

MARYDVM said:


> So does anyone actually eat them? Here in AZ the breeder who is promoting them is selling "breeders" for $1000+ and castrated "pets" for $600. I expect the price to come crashing down once all the folks she sells broodstock to try to market their progeny.


I have a registered kunekune boar and three 3/4 kune sows. I sell pets and pork. And they are delicious! Mine are raised on pasture, garden produce and windfall fruit in the summer. They have a nice layer of fat that is very useful in the kitchen as lard. The meat itself is lean and tender. 

The kune personality is beyond compare. It's hard not to fall in love with these guys. It is a great advantage to me that they don't root. I can run them in pasture and orchard without worry of damage. 
http://www.kunepigs.com/


----------



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

gerold said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/americankunekunebreeders/
> 
> On the history page of the above link will give a couple more links on the Kune.
> I think someone up in Id. area cross bred these with another pig to make a different breed but a bit bigger.


You are thinking of the Idaho Pasture Pig (IPP) which is a cross of kunekune, Duroc and Berkshire. I went to Idaho last October and purchased si of the IPPs and I am loving them. All of them look more like the kunekune breed -- not the boar, he looks more berk/Duroc. All of their personalities are great, very friendly. The boar is less friendly. I will post current pictures soon!


----------



## ani's ark (May 12, 2012)

Best ever first pig for beginners - I find full size pigs too intimidating at this stage in my limited pig experience! 
These are our two 6 month old gilts, we will breed the best mother for weaners for sale. They graze our lawn, have such gorgeous natures and crack us up with their antics - rolling over for belly scratches and endlessly running after the terrified horse and goats trying to make friends with them (poor pigs are the farm social pariahs). :hysterical: There will be bacon one day, but no-one says it has to be easy...


----------



## tazz (Jul 2, 2008)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I am seriously thinking about investing in a breeding pair or trio of registered kunekune pigs. From all I have read, they are awesome little pigs with outstanding personalities. Anyone here have them?


I have purebred kunekune and kune-cross piglets that were born this week. Lots of pictures on facebook and my website. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gran...e-pig-for-pasture-and-orchard/447359261977790


----------



## tnd5 (Dec 15, 2004)

I have a good friend here in South Carolina that raises KuneKunes. She does have some young ones available, if anyone is interested. PM my for her information.


----------



## GGRkunekunes (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm in Texas & started raising Kunes a couple years ago. They really are awesome pigs!!









Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a registered kune boar and agree temperament is wonderful. I plan to cross him with our Berk/agh gilt. Should be interesting.


----------

